# Bocina para el PC



## Joel (Oct 23, 2005)

Hola todos, deseo hacer un sistema que me permita hacer que la señal que sale del auricular de la bocina de mi teléfono entre al micrófono del computador, y la salida del parlante del computador valla a la entrada del micrófono de la bocina.

me preocupa las impedancias que estas tengan porque pueden llegar a quemarme la tarjeta de sonido del pc.

agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## MaMu (Oct 25, 2005)

1) Que tipo de teléfono tenés?
2) Tu placa de sonido tienen LineIn ?
3) Tenes Modem en la PC? 
4) en caso de 3) afirmativo, tiene LineOut y Voice?

Te pregunto esto, porque segun el Modem que tengas no necesitarias de ningun circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## Joel (Oct 25, 2005)

Mamu, si es necesario el circuito porque el sistema funciona de la siguiente manera:

1) un usuario llama a una central y un operador le contesta, dicho operador ingresa los datos del usuario en software determinado.

2) una vez ingresados los datos, el operador conmuta la llamada para que esta quede comunicada con el computador

3) luego el usuario ingresa unos datos, por voz tengo entendido, y el computador le responde.

es por esto que se necesita el circuito, ya que la conmutación debe de ser manual.

con respecto al tipo de modem, no conozco aun las especificaciones del mismo.

cualquier otra información gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 27, 2005)

Si la conmutacion la realiza el mismo operador al verificar los datos del usuario mediante el ordenador, donde intervendria el circuito electronico? puedes dar mas detalles acerca de la tarea a realizar?


----------



## Joel (Oct 31, 2005)

el circuito electronico interviene una vez realizada la conmutación, ya que se requiere que se realice un acople de impedancias entre:
1) Salida del auricular de la bocina con entrada de microfono del pc.
2) Entrada del microfono de la bocina con salida de audio del pc.

los circuitos que requiero, que supongo sea el mismo para ambos casos, son los de acople de impedancia.


----------

